# Smoked Goodies



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Picked a few jalepenos from the garden yesterday so I decided to fire the smoker up and cook some poppers. Threw some chicken wings on for good measure!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't go wrong there


----------

